# PCD clarification



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

The dealer I am ordering the car from told me that they cannot get a date for PCD until the car is in port. Is there any paperwork I need to sign to ensure my PCD. I am doing ED so I want to make sure I get PCD when it gets back to the states. Does it cost the dealer for PCD?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

southpole12 said:


> The dealer I am ordering the car from told me that they cannot get a date for PCD until the car is in port. Is there any paperwork I need to sign to ensure my PCD. I am doing ED so I want to make sure I get PCD when it gets back to the states. Does it cost the dealer for PCD?


Your dealer is correct. They will not schedule PCD until the car reaches port (Brunswick), and it clears VPC and scheduled on a truck to the performance center. It costs your dealer nothing for you to receive redelivery thru the performance center. In fact, it saves him from detailing the car and giving you a full tank of gas.

Your dealer should set up PCD in the system for you when you submit your Purchase Order. It doesn't hurt to check and double check. When I checked in at the Welt, I made sure my paperwork read the car was to be shipped to the port of Brunswick.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

+1

After you receive notification of the PCD date, you can always request that it be delayed a week or two, or three, if your schedule doesn't fit with the date they're giving you.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Wine-O said:


> Your dealer is correct. They will not schedule PCD until the car reaches port (Brunswick), and it clears VPC and scheduled on a truck to the performance center. It costs your dealer nothing for you to receive redelivery thru the performance center. In fact, it saves him from detailing the car and giving you a full tank of gas.
> 
> Your dealer should set up PCD in the system for you when you submit your Purchase Order. It doesn't hurt to check and double check. When I checked in at the Welt, I made sure my paperwork read the car was to be shipped to the port of Brunswick.


Ok great. Thanks for the information!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Customs times vary so much, there is not much else they can do. N4S


----------

